# Word of Tanks GutscheinCoupons von der CeBit



## Err0r (6. März 2013)

Moin Leuts 

ich wollte mal anfragen ob wer von euch bei der CeBit ist und eventuell bei Wargaming vorbei kommt?
Wenn ja würde ich es toll finden wenn ich mal so nen paar GutscheinCoupons mitbringen könnte und mir vielleicht geben könnte 

Das wäre ne nette Geste.

MFG


----------

